

Linuxjobs: London, 60k : 34 years Experience of sys admin essential... - theneb
http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/linuxjobs/2011-September/000633.html

======
ojbyrne
The most likely explanation is that this is a typo. 3-4 years experience seems
more credible.

------
thirsteh
3-4 years*

He'd probably have picked 35 years, not 34, if it was intentional.

------
athampan
LAMP has been around only for about 20 years

~~~
prodigal_erik
Sixth Edition Unix was available outside Bell Labs in 1975. Plenty of time to
start on your Linux sysadmin skills if you weren't such a slacker that you
waited for Linus to grow up first.

Admittedly, Apache and Python were less common in 1977.

------
molecule
if you're surprised by a typo in a job posting, you haven't read many emails
from recruiters.

